

Android most popular, iOS most profitable, Windows Phone most “next” - johnkoetsier
http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/17/6000-mobile-developers-android-most-popular-ios-most-profitable-windows-phone-most-next/

======
Zigurd
These must be US numbers. I'd recommend Tomi Ahonen's blog for global numbers
[http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/](http://communities-
dominate.blogs.com/)

There are some OEMs in the global top 10 that don't show up in US numbers.

